# Aussies and double taxation?



## AmandaCrash (Jun 22, 2015)

HI, I'm looking to move to Singapore on a fairly low wage to begin with and am a bit worried about being double taxed. I've heard that expats can have to pay the ATO additional tax to that they have paid in their host country. I know Australia and Singapore have a tax treaty but does this mean that it covers everything?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You should read the tax treaty - or ask a good international tax consultant.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure what you're referring to, AmandaCrash. Can you be more specific? Singapore and Australia have a tax treaty. Moreover, Singapore exempts a great deal of personal income from tax (most forms of passive income, in particular). Even in cases when Singapore doesn't have a tax treaty, Singapore has what they call a "unilateral (foreign) tax credit" described in Section 50A of the Singapore Income Tax Act.

It's very, very hard to imagine you would be "double taxed."


----------

